# Sunday's Show and Tell...9/30/18



## jd56 (Sep 30, 2018)

Daggum.. Sept 30th already!
Next is Snow...daggum it!

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Sep 30, 2018)

Driving on the way to trexlertown and saw this yesterday in the same spot. Today it was there again so we decided it was abandoned and took it.


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2018)

Us old timers remember using these old glass fuses in their cars.Also picked up thus old Schwinn Liberty cheap and thought of using the wheels but hate to take the old lady apart.Maybe she needs an oxy bath.........................


----------



## modelcarjedi (Sep 30, 2018)

Picked up a 69 breeze for my wife. She already has a nice 65. She said she could use a backup bike. Who am I to argue ? 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldy57 (Sep 30, 2018)

46 Schwinn DX, Horizontal spring seat, CCM letters with neon backing, 30" tall, stainless metal, 37 Schwinn double bar, 18" frame. T got these in the last few weeks.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 30, 2018)

I went bike shopping at Dan's house again. Got a few more misc parts and these 4 bikes. '53 Western Flyer, Rambler that I'm trying to date, '53 Schwinn Panther and prewar Sam-Sco (Rollfast)
The Panther and Sam-Sco are available in the complete bikes for sale forum.


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 30, 2018)

One of the more time interesting finds I’ve had Lejay boat motor 1947 .
I’m tempted to shine this up but it really has a nice patina just as it is .


----------



## John G04 (Sep 30, 2018)

2 delta lights, torrington bars, a stem, and a chainguard.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 30, 2018)

A nice working set of Jaguar / Debutante  lights,  need to replace 1 lens for one with a dimple


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 30, 2018)

Just dragged this one home. 1960 Schwinn Debutante Craigslist find.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 30, 2018)

Picked up this Delta light top from Scott (@sm2501). I had the bottom for it. Took off the four layers of paint, 2 greens, red and white to save the decent original paint. Replaced the lens.


----------



## bike (Sep 30, 2018)

trexler? I bought an $8 kickstand but someone must have done better?


----------



## modelcarjedi (Sep 30, 2018)

I good friend of mine dropped this 51 off to me today. She’s kinda rough around the edges but still rolls.


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 30, 2018)

Picked up this Manta Ray this week then did a little clean up over the weekend 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Sep 30, 2018)

WOW nice change in dressing


----------



## modelcarjedi (Sep 30, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> Picked up this Manta Ray this week then did a little clean up over the weekend View attachment 876515View attachment 876516View attachment 876517View attachment 876518View attachment 876519
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Very nice bike !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 30, 2018)

Not much this week..But scored a nice Raleigh Venture 4.0(some scratches/wear) that was just tuned up for less than the cost of the tune up  and a nice Pro-Tec helmet for my son for $1!


----------



## nick1985 (Sep 30, 2018)

I found this girls Higgins during the week off the Australian equivalent of Craigslist. I've been told its an early 50's bike? Someone has painted it over the years and put a Schwinn badge on it? I'm thinking of trying to strip the paint off to reveal the original underneath.


----------



## tjkajecj (Sep 30, 2018)

A couple of orange Colsons,  a repainted 41 snap tank, I plan on removing all the silver paint and leaving the orange for now. Love the Cardinal badge.
A 39 that was complete but needs a lot of work, repainted orange also, have stripped all the paint from the frame and fork and have it setup as a rider with a 3 speed hub until I can get the original wheels re-laced and the fenders back in shape. My son likes the bare metal look, may just leave it that way.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 30, 2018)

Got another pair of NOS Uniroyal whitewall straight side S-5/S-6 tires for my 53 New World. Thanks a bunch @Rusty2wheels


----------



## ccmerz (Sep 30, 2018)

WW 2 issue, a dozen NOS birds made from birds feathers


----------



## fboggs1986 (Sep 30, 2018)

Picked up this cool Shelby built Western Flyer motobike last week. 

Frank







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 30, 2018)

No bikes recently, but I did replace my tired 20 year old CRV with a 2012 Ram 1500.


----------



## Andy Dee (Sep 30, 2018)

Picked up this 1974 Hercules 50cc Moped Saturday


----------



## Andy Dee (Sep 30, 2018)

Also picked this Trek Carbon Fiber bike with all Campagnolo components,  very cheap. Rides like a dream.


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 30, 2018)

A few more needed items from the Cabe....







Perfect patina hiding under that Blue paint.....



A pair of '64 bars to replace the wrong ones that were on my recently acquired DeLuxe, '64's are the top set...



'64 bars on the right and '65+ bars on the left.



Here is the '64 with bars installed, I have been working on my wheelie riding and the correct bars with the Troxel seat suspension is making a big difference. The original Persons saddle was a ruff/ruffer ride.....



Here is the massive Troxel suspension.....



Another Peace Rose bloomed this week..........just one.....







And a couple of different medicines are doing well too........


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 30, 2018)

Omg one of my clients gave me a really cool plant today that was a quote weed but not one of those above actually it was a Japanese Lantern plant and it's got a black vines and black lanterns I'll put a picture of it on tomorrow. I dug it up and put it in a pot and she's like giving it triage overnight I'm going to pick it up in the AM perfect for Halloween!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Finally picked up these 2 reproduction cast-iron stands that I paid for back in July, Bo more leaning bikes up against each other indoors.....








Also good for displaying antique wood rims and those cork tyres!


----------



## Andy Dee (Oct 1, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> A few more needed items from the Cabe....
> View attachment 876677
> 
> View attachment 876678
> ...



Very healthy plants. Any samples available.


----------

